# Horn does not work and there are codes for the EGR system.



## EnvidiaProductions (Mar 18, 2018)

So I bought the car like this. Can't beat a 2001 Altima with 200k miles for $500. The car was dirt cheap so I couldn't say no. The check engine codes are p1400, p0400, p0303, and p0420.

Those codes seem to point to the EGR system so I intend to buy a new EGR Valve and EGR Valve Solenoid. The problem I've had is finding the correct ones. 

I originally believed that the Valve Solenoid I needed was part number W0133-1649718, but after more research, I'm doubting that. Also, the part number for the EGR Valve should be EGV879, but I'm also second-guessing that. 

Another problem the car has (besides idling at 1500 RPM) is that the horn doesn't work. I've checked and cleaned the wiring and all connection points with electrical cleaner. I intend to buy a new 12v 15a fuse and see if that does the trick. If that doesn't work then what should my next step be? 

Appreciate the help!


----------

